# pas de PLANS sous IOS 6



## Macsi37 (12 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

 j'ai fait la mise à jour IOS 6 sur mon iPad, tout semble s'être bien passé,
sauf que je n'ai pas l'application Plans,
même si elle n'est pas parfaite, j'aurais aimé la tester.

Pouvez-vous me dire ce qui se passe et comment récupérer cette app ?

Idem sur mon iPhone 3GS.

Suis-je maudit ? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## bob41 (9 Novembre 2012)

j'ai fait sur ipas"3" la MAJ et plan est resté...mais j'ai l'impression de la presentation n'est pas tout à fait la meme
Tu dois bien avoir tes apps sur i tunes, pour reinstalle rou il doit etre dispo dans les apps gratuites apple puisqu'il est d'origine ?


----------

